# Swing / Kreis zeichnen



## Test100 (6. Nov 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Programm, in welchem ich eine Instanz der Klasse JFrame erstelle (ich erbe also nicht).
In dieses JFrame möchte ich (mäglichst erstmal ohne ein Panel) einen einfachen Kreis zeichen.

Im zweiten Schritt will ich mir dann einen Thread erstellen, welche die X und Y - Position des Kreises laufend ändert. 

Ich habe das Programm zwar zum Laufen gebracht, allerdings flackert alles (wegen der Aktualisierung durch den Thread).

Welche ist die einfachste Möglichkeit einen Kreis zu Zeichnen, so dass ich auf die Instanz des Panels die Methode add(component) aufrufen kann um den Kreis zum JFrame hinzuzufügen.

Wenn ich das mal sauber gelößt habe, sollte der Thread auch kein Problem mehr darstellen (schließlich verändere ich dann nurnoch die Position).


----------



## Flown (6. Nov 2014)

Lass Code sehen!


----------



## Java20134 (7. Nov 2014)

Chloroplast schreibt darüber was sehr schönes: http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/160852-ball-unendlich.html#post1022317
Und das JFrame erzeugst du einfach als Variable.


----------

